# Facelift Conversion



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

I've read multiple threads on VWV about people wanting to convert their car into a facelift.
Many have shut down their dreams quite quickly, obviously on a cost prohibitive factor.

However, there have been quite a few over at Audi-Sport.net that have successfully done this facelift conversion.

Here is the latest one, complete with part numbers.
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-sportback-8p-chassis/118134-digzz-work-progress.html


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

poli84 said:


> I've read multiple threads on VWV about people wanting to convert their car into a facelift.
> Many have shut down their dreams quite quickly, obviously on a cost prohibitive factor.
> 
> However, there have been quite a few over at Audi-Sport.net that have successfully done this facelift conversion.
> ...


Throw enough money and time at it and sure it can be done. You still end up with a non-factory job that actually makes the car worth less. You would be better off selling a pre-facelift and buying a facelift. Plus you get the TSI motor and can ditch the trouble plagued FSI. I mean if you think having a facelifted version is that much better that is what I would suggest.


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm not an advocate of this.
I had a pre-facelift A3 and i upgraded to a facelift.

I've just read numerous posts of people wanting to do this so thought I would link over to this build project.
There are heaps of them at ASN.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

if I got hit in the front lightly then I'd update.. but I wouldn't do it just because


----------

